# Anyone try the 45North 700c studded tires?



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

Saw these the other day and have been considering them. They look very similar to the Nokian 106's but with a bit more tread. 

Anyhow just wondering what you've all heard/thought of them:thumbsup:


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

They're not available in the stores until next month. How could anyone have tried them yet?


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh I didn't realize they were that new. I just saw them browsing through Universal Cycles webpage last week and wondered about the tires themselves and well the brand, never even heard of them!


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

Hmmm might just have to give these a try!


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

A local shop by me said that they were really, really disappointed to find out that the 4North studded tires turned out to be rebranded Innova tires. This shop carries a lot of Surly stuff, so while I never take just one opinion as absolute fact (sometimes people get mixed up and stuff), they don't have anything against the brand either...

Main point being that Innova tires don't use carbide studs, they use regular steel studs that one day just wear out from regular riding. :-(

P.S. I found a direct reference to it on the 46nrth page -
45NRTH - Wall | Facebook

Jason: Re: the Arcwelder- where can I get them? what do they cost? what do they weigh? are the studs carbide?

45NRTH Jason, if you are in North America you can get the Arcwelder from any local dealer that has an account with our distributor, Quality Bicycle Products (QBP). The MSRP is $60, but you would need to contact your local dealer for an exact quote. Each tire weights 1190grams, *and the studs are stainless steel*.


----------

